

Export Hacker News Thread to an Excel - abhishekdesai
http://www.propeller.in/HackerNews/

======
abhishekdesai
We created this utility because many startups ask HN community to review their
startups and they get lot of excellent responses. I also did the same but
after that managing the replied were little pain as I had to manually create
an excel sheet for that. Now this will help people like me to get all the
replies properly in an excel file which can be manipulated as and when needed.
Let me know what HN thinks of this.

~~~
onewland
I think you might as well make it a .csv, since Excel can read those but other
products can't necessarily read Excel spreadsheets (Google
Docs/OpenOffice/Zoho probably all handle .csv well).

~~~
abhishekdesai
Yup true. Will add that option.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
I like it. Not sure what I'd use it for, but I'm trying it out to see.

~~~
abhishekdesai
When you want data from threads starting from "Ask HN:" you can use this.

------
abhishekdesai
The utility is <http://propeller.in/HackerNews>

------
yan
I'm guessing this is to fool the pointy-haired bosses?

